# Recovery from dr/dp



## Guest (Aug 7, 2005)

i suffer from panic and anxiety disorder and also have dr... the recovery is the same for panic as it is for dr/dp...i have been free of panic and derealization feelings now for 4 months... i had them for 4 years... i always fought the feelings of panic and dr and all i was doing was to feed the fear... once i started to face the feelings and understand that there only feelings of anxiety, i started the recovery process... this is a hard road to change your thinking and how we percieve the feelings we have...but it is the answer.. i started to really trust myself and know that i was in control and when i would have feelings of dr or panic i would let it happen and not fear them...this started to break the cycle of fear... the less attention you give to these feelings the less power they have and will finally go away.. now, i will always have anxiety but i know how to control it... for 4 years i focused on me and the way i felt 24/7.. this is a bad habit of thinking we have to break...its hard but it can be done... Doug


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Congratulations on getting past this, and thanks so very much for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

Cloverstone.... At first it was hard panic and i worried about dying or going crazy, racing thoughts ect... 6 months into it i thought i was getting the panic under control, then the dr came in... i wandered what would be next lol... i think that anxiety, panic dr/dp, depression go hand and hand and they are all tied together... i think that because i was so focused and feared the feelings of panic so much that the dr is another form or spin off from the anxiety/panic... here again the dr are just feelings like the panic and you have to trust yourself enought to know what is real fear or feelings and what is not... one of the biggest things that helped my recovery was i asked my self what i really feared...was it the feelings? was it going out and driving by myself, being alone, dying ect... what i really was afarid of was the fear of the unknowned....what is this... whats going to happen... so i got to the point where i said to myself, ive seen the worst, what will happen will happen and i dont have control over the unknowned... so i started to go with the feelings and not fear them... they started to lose power... wow i found a way to start to defeat them...hope this makes since... Doug


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

Cloverstone... i guess i really didnt answer your question lol... no, i did have periods of time where the dr wasnt so severe but it was always there.. if i could keep really busy it wasnt so bad but was always running in the back of my mind so when i would try to relax the thought and feelings would flood me again..Doug


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

I'm glad to hear there's one more person that's recovered! HURRAY! What you're saying makes total sense cause it's the same thinkg Sojourner keeps talking about... feeling the painful feelings that are causing the problem (underlying motivators). Once you feel them then you can begin to heal.


----------



## getoverit (Jun 22, 2006)

first off i really want to thank u for posting a recovery story on this board. it seems like all i read is about people who have this the rest of their lives and there is no hope. i have had dp/dr for about 5 months which came on after i drank too much. do u think the answer is the same for me as it was for u?


----------

